# Cleaning The Battery And Propane Cover



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Our cover has some green almost algae like streaks on it, and they are not willing to be cleaned off. I scrubbed it with soap and water and it helped, but not completely. I was wondering if I did a bleach/water combo and scrubbed it with that if it will clean it up, but will it damage or stain the cover? What do you fine OB owners use to clean these thick plastic covers? Thanks.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I have used a bleach/water combo on the new ( single piece ) battery/lp cover. I haven't noticed any adverse effects.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Simple Green


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Simple Green here also and a scrub brush does the job for me

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have to disagree with everyone on this and say:

SIMPLE GREEN


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Simple Green here also and a scrub brush does the job for me
> 
> Don


X2.

If the stains actually are algea (from lots of damp weather), you may want to add 1/4 cup of bleach to a few gallons of water - along with the Simple Green - to kill the algea and prevent it from returning. And if there's any of that solution left over, it also works well at getting the mildew and other stains off your awning.

Mike


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

4800 PSI Pressure washer makes the cover look like new.
This is NOT recommended for the fiberglass on the trailer, but it works great on the cover.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Simple Green is great and if you have those annoying black streaks on your Outback, try the Magic Eraser by Mr. Clean.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

What ever you use you can always try it on the inside of the cover first. If it discolors that plastic don't use it on the outside and no one will ever see the discolored spot.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

ED_RN said:


> What ever you use you can always try it on the inside of the cover first. If it discolors that plastic don't use it on the outside and no one will ever see the discolored spot.


Ditto and Simple Green X 5









Ed


----------

